# New Member Signup Code



## Admin US West (May 18, 2013)

If you are signing up to be a CR member, the VERIFICATION CODE required on the signup page is intended to stop Spam Robots from logging in. 

It is not there to discourage new membership, but to make the forum a more pleasant place for valid users.

Please cut and paste the following verification code into the question on the signup page.
Do not include the * Characters.

***Canon70D***


----------

